# 2 Scottish dialect jokes and 1 Geordie version.



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

*Scottish gags*

Bloke walks into a delicatessen on a particularly cold day. Â It's so cold that the butcher is stood by an electric fire.

The customer points to the chiller cabinet and asks

*"Is that your Ayrshire bacon?"*

To which the butcher replies

*"No, it's my hands I'm warming."*

=================================

A man walks past a bakery in Edinburgh and sees that they're selling off some of the cakes cheaply because they got battered when the owner dropped the box.

As he looks over what's left, he points to one particularly sorry looking specimen and asks

*"Is that a macaroon or a meringue?"*

To which the baker replies,

*"No, you're right, it is a macaroon."*

=================================
*Geordie joke *

A woman walks into a hairdresser's in Newcastle and says

*"I'd like a perm please"*

So the girl starts

*"I wandered lonely as a cloud..."*

=================================

aythangyou


----------

